
The paradox powering Earth’s magnetic field - cdvonstinkpot
https://www.newscientist.com/article/mg23331080-200-the-paradox-powering-earths-magnetic-field/
======
DrScump
(paywalled)

~~~
cdvonstinkpot
The free account can read it.

